# Renting out tools



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone rent out their own tools? Like Sprayer or Texture sprayer, ladder etc... What do you charge? Is it worth it? Do you always get your tools back cleaned?

A friend if mine borrowed my sprayer once (For free). It was for his house but his taper used it to paint the ceiling so he can put texture on.
When I got the sprayer back I checked if he cleaned it or not and it looked like he just run a little bit of water thru the sprayer and thats it. There was still paint coming out. 
Then after a while the same taper did a different house. He told the homeowner that I had a sprayer and he should ask me if I want to borrow it to him. So I gave him my sprayer, but I told him I want the sprayer back nice and clean, not like the last time. The taper promised to clean it and he said he knows how to clean a sprayer cause he used them before etc...
So he used my sprayer and cleaned it (still not good enough), but he put the gun in a pale of water and guess what... By the time I got my sprayer back (it was sitting at the Homeowners place for a couple weeks, because I didn't need it for a time) the gun had rust on different spots. I didn't know what to do. I told the homeowner... He felt bad about it but nobody ever paid me a penny or replaced the gun for me. 
...But I learned a lesson! I will never borrow or rent out any tools... Not even if they would pay me! 

Did anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Well you got what you deserve. Never lend your tools of trade.

I hope you never lend equipment again.


----------



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Well you got what you deserve. Never lend your tools of trade.
> 
> I hope you never lend equipment again.


I probably won't.
I just thought I can trust people...


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I did that twice, lent it to a guy who worked a bit for me, got it back, not cleaned very good. Then I lent it to my best employee, great guy. Borrows it sprays stipple ceilings with oil based, gets it back to me a few days later and sure enough, it's clogged with dried oil paint. I had to pay for a rebuild and I kept the manifold filter to show him, when confronted with the evidence he shrugged and said 'sorry, I didn't have time to clean the sprayer.' so lesson learned, I will not even rent it out now! Ha, then there was the time a painter took all my cages home to clean them over the weekend. He had just got paid and went on a bender. I didn't see him or the cages for a week and a half!


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah man, I don't trust anyone cleaning my equipment but myself. Sprayers run and clean differently and if you have maybe never used that piece of equipment you may not know how to clean it properly. Or just pure negligence..it's usually the latter. Anyways, carry on soldier.


----------



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

HJ61 said:


> I did that twice, lent it to a guy who worked a bit for me, got it back, not cleaned very good. Then I lent it to my best employee, great guy. Borrows it sprays stipple ceilings with oil based, gets it back to me a few days later and sure enough, it's clogged with dried oil paint. I had to pay for a rebuild and I kept the manifold filter to show him, when confronted with the evidence he shrugged and said 'sorry, I didn't have time to clean the sprayer.' so lesson learned, I will not even rent it out now! Ha, then there was the time a painter took all my cages home to clean them over the weekend. He had just got paid and went on a bender. I didn't see him or the cages for a week and a half!


WHAT? He didn't have TIME to clean it??? Wow I dunno what to say...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I never loan my airless out, not even to friends. I have loaned m pressure washer before, but rarely. If someone needs a sprayer they can rent one or buy one.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

It's probably been 25 years or so, but I rented our big airless to a guy and he brought it back to the commercial job where we were working (the new SW store, actually). The GC was all ready for us to spray, but I had to tear down the machine to clean it before we could do anything. He asked what the problem was, and I explained about renting out the sprayer. His reply, "What, is this your first day?". In other words, I'd made a rookie mistake, even after 20 years in the trades. I haven't forgotten the lesson.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Well you got what you deserve. Never lend your tools of trade.
> 
> I hope you never lend equipment again.


My dad and i have a saying "neither a borrower nor a lender be." 

And that's exactly why. I loaned a belt sander to a guy and got it back in 50 pieces in a box. Ill never loan my **** out to anyone again.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I lent a spare sprayer to a family friend who is also a painter but never sprayed, I walked him through the set up and cleaning, said call me when you go to clean it I want it cleaned my way. Well he never called me and left the sprayer full of paint stored in his garage for 3 weeks needless to say he killed the sprayer (This was during the winter, paint froze inside and cracked the pump) He did replace the sprayer with a new one but it took 6 months to get it. From that point if you want to borrow my stuff I say no way. Pay me and I will come help other wise go to Home Depot to rent equipment.
Our new sprayer will never be touched by some one with no experience it cost me a small fortune.


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

If it plugs in, or takes gas, you can't borrow it. (My rule of thumb)

Had a good friend ask to borrow my chainsaw. Told him no way! Kinda akward, but I like my saw just fine the way it is.

Had another good friend ask to borrow my dump trailer for over 100 loads of gravel. I told him to get real!!! Pay a freaking dump truck driver that can haul 5x as much.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Blakelpd5 said:


> If it plugs in, or takes gas, you can't borrow it. (My rule of thumb)
> 
> Had a good friend ask to borrow my chainsaw. Told him no way! Kinda akward, but I like my saw just fine the way it is.
> 
> Had another good friend ask to borrow my dump trailer for over 100 loads of gravel. I told him to get real!!! Pay a freaking dump truck driver that can haul 5x as much.


If a friend wants to borrow your tools you hate to tell them no because they are asking for help.I know I do.But a piece of equipment like a sprayer that you depend on for putting food on the table? I'd probably offer to spray it for them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Blakelpd5 said:


> If it plugs in, or takes gas, you can't borrow it. (My rule of thumb)


My exact rule also. And the _only_ exception is if my father ever wants to borrow something. He started my business, and some of the tools are still the exact same ones he used.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I'd probably offer to spray it for them.


We do that fairly often and I think it works out fairly well. Most of the time, the friends more than return the favor.


----------

